# Re: IUI Best follicle and womb lining size?



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Dragoon

I am now on 4th IUI and had scan today.  Have been told that 16/18mm is mature and a pg is poss, lining should be above 8 so yours is fine.  I think each month your body does diff things so would not worry too much.

It could be last month that your folly was too big which i have heard means its too mature if that makes sense.

my other cycles i was on 100mg of clomid and had 2 mature follies each time yet this month i am on 150 mg of clomid and only have one mature one measuring 14/15mm at the mo and they grow on average 2mm per day so by day 16 mine should measure about 20/21 mm which is fine and my lining today is 7.7 which will be fineby the time i ovulate.

Good luck!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Dragoon - not heard about the bath thing!!  Old wives tale i expect.

The stomach pains are prob ovulation pains, i start getting them on about day 12/13 and they last till a few days after ovulation. nothign to worry about though!

are you also on the thread on the donor sperm side - see you on there to catch up with your news in a few weeks time.  lol


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Dragoon

I think that they scan you to see when your follicles reach 18mm which is the size at which they be assumed to contain a mature egg.  I don't know whether there's an upper limit to their size though.

Do you have injections to trigger your ovulation?  My DP does natural cycles (i.e. without drugs) but occasionally has had an injection to make her ovulate once the doctor has seen that her follies are bigger than 18mm.  Maybe if there is a danger of your follicles getting too big they could do this for you.

Anyway, I hope your 2ww flies by and that you never need all this follicle info because you get your BFP!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi just wanted to let you know that the "Bath" thing is not an old wives tale.....you can bathe if you have to but be very careful about the temperature of the water, if it's too warm it can have serious harmful effects on the whole process...better to be safe and then you won't beat yourself up over it if the worst should happen but I wish you all the luck in the world and just have tepid/warm baths for now 
Dydie


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just never heard of it and my clinic has not mentioned it to me the last 5 treatment cycles!

Never take hot baths anyway - nice and luke warm wiht lots of bubbles and a good trashy magazine!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd add - my clinic ask me not to bathe for 5 days after ET/IUI because they wipe your cervix with a swab before the procedure, and bathing can irrate your cervix, and cause infection.  

Marie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

OK, major old wives tale going on here!!!!
Bathing is fine as the water is clean. What you should avoid is swimming as when you have the insem the cervix is slightly dilated and you don´t want potentially "dirty" water going in and causing infection. Swimmong pools are notorious for causing all sorts of infections.
I have never told a woman she can´t have a bath in 13 years of fertility work!!!

Ruth


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I consider myself "told off" and will not do it again   

Thanks for the clarification Ruth, I will go and put away my book of old wives tales immediately   

Dydie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Some old wives tales I agree with just not this one!!!!!!  

Ruth


----------

